# Service tire monitoring system light



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The dashes mean the sensor is not giving a reading......not transmitting.

This can be a damaged sensor or its battery is dieing.

Rob


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

The battery could mess the toms up ?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If a tire is not "reporting in" it will cause the light to light. 

What year is your car? Is it an "older" year that can relearn just by changing tire inflation, or does it require the tool? 

I think the reason they required the tool in later years its it would have been all too easy for a car undergoing relearn to "learn" someone else's tire in a busy dealership. Naturally, the light would then come on shortly after driving away from the dealer as the wrong wheel is now out of range.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Robby said:


> The dashes mean the sensor is not giving a reading......not transmitting.
> 
> This can be a damaged sensor or its battery is dieing.
> 
> Rob


Even though the car was fine before I tried relearning pressure without the tool, and then it was fixed, could it be a bad job relearning? I forgot to mention that that tore had a real far fetched reading of 37 which was odd considering I had just filled them all 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> If a tire is not "reporting in" it will cause the light to light.
> 
> What year is your car? Is it an "older" year that can relearn just by changing tire inflation, or does it require the tool?
> 
> I think the reason they required the tool in later years its it would have been all too easy for a car undergoing relearn to "learn" someone else's tire in a busy dealership. Naturally, the light would then come on shortly after driving away from the dealer as the wrong wheel is now out of range.


Mines a 2011 built may 2011 in lordston if that makes any difference, I thought I had always been able to relearn tire pressure, but I saw the turn indicators queuing the tech to use the tool, so I think mine needed the tool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Chevy_Country said:


> could it be a bad job relearning? I forgot to mention that that tore had a real far fetched reading of 37 which was odd considering I had just filled them all


Without knowing details, I wouldn't call it a "bad job" (that would suggest someone did something they shouldn't). But I do suspect that things didn't "go right". 

Remember, the only way the car knows that a tire is "its" is because it heard an ID during the relearn process. If for any reason, another ID was "heard" during that procedure, that would mess things up. For cars that will accept a pressure change, that could be another car getting its tire worked on. For the others, it could be another car undergoing going relearn at the same time. And since you got a "37", it might have been a car that's running 37 PSI.

So, bottom line, I'd do another relearn and go from there.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Without knowing details, I wouldn't call it a "bad job" (that would suggest someone did something they shouldn't). But I do suspect that things didn't "go right".
> 
> Remember, the only way the car knows that a tire is "its" is because it heard an ID during the relearn process. If for any reason, another ID was "heard" during that procedure, that would mess things up. For cars that will accept a pressure change, that could be another car getting its tire worked on. For the others, it could be another car undergoing going relearn at the same time. And since you got a "37", it might have been a car that's running 37 PSI.
> 
> So, bottom line, I'd do another relearn and go from there.


I will after work tomorrow, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As Robby said, go get your tpms relearned again. Something didn't take the first time.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What good is TPMS if you can't find a source of air to fill your tires. Again have a congress making laws with no ways to back them up. My kids grew up with an air compressor in the garage, when they moved out, had to buy their own, kids in an apartment building are screwed.

Sure an expensive way for the convenience of checking your tires inside of the vehicle, a five buck tire gauge would work just fine. Batteryless technology for remote sensors is already over 40 years old, what idiots decided to use batteries in these darn things? Cheapest way I can find to replace the battery is to buy new sensors, 120 bucks for all four wheels, and this is doing it myself. Looking more like 360 bucks if your dealer does it. 

Yeah, ran in the same problem with mine with new tires, politely asked the guy, shouldn't we do this outside away from the other vehicles, certainly a major shortage in the brain supply.

Got to thinking, if anybody really needs a TPMS, is the NFL in their footballs. For the rest of us, another major expense we never had before. Still have two other vehicles, two trailers, and a bunch of bicycles where I have to use my tire pressure gauge. Been doing this for over 70 years now. Yeah, I had a bike when I was 7 years old.

Could buy one of these.










Or even one of these










Ha, with either one, only takes a half a day to fill a tire.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Lights of again for now and seemingly reading appropriately, however the tech informed me there are batteries in the rims, when those batteries die they're about $90 he said to replace, just an fyi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

